# Wonder Woman, almost finished



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is my Wonder Woman, as indicated it is almost finished, on tweaking the photos I see things that need to be addressed. The hands where they grip the rope mainly, a little 2 part epoxy putty and some paint should do the trick. The nameplate has to be either located or replicated, it disappeared some time ago into my parts box or the shop vac. If it's not in the parts box I probably will not brave the vac. I also replaced the kit supplied rope with 1.5 mm metalic gold elastic cord, in my opinion, it looks better. A drop of super glue on one end of the cord helped to make the loop of the lasso. I made it just big enough to snugly fit the octopus head and a bead of Testor's clear parts glue was used to set it into place. I also omitted the "lightning bolts" I never liked the looks of those on the original kit. I am also debating the belt, I believe that the original did not have it, so I may not use it.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_08141.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_08151.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_0816.JPG


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Kenlee,

Did you use the aftermarket decal stars on her?

She's looking GREAT!:thumbsup: 

I agree, the belt was not on the original..at least to what I remember.

MMM


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Kenlee,
> 
> Did you use the aftermarket decal stars on her?
> 
> ...


Actually, those are custom made decals that I printed myself. I just printed the blue star field from an american flag on white decal film and then cut out and applied the stars individually. Had to go back and touch up the edges to blend them in, but it was a lot easier than trying to paint each star.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Not too shabby there! I like!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I have this kit but have not been brave enough to open the box.
Your buildup is a real inspiration! The flesh tones look very real and your color scheme on the Octopus is outstanding. What colors did you use on the beast?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> I have this kit but have not been brave enough to open the box.
> Your buildup is a real inspiration! The flesh tones look very real and your color scheme on the Octopus is outstanding. What colors did you use on the beast?


Zinc chromate green overall and I added a few drops of yellow for the underside of the tentacles. After this dried I gave it several washes of thinned Tamiya Smoke, this helped to outline the suckers and gave it sort of a dirty and varied tone overall. The "warts" on the octopus head were picked out with a black Sharpie. The eyes are base coated white with a yellow iris, I picked out the pupils with a black Sharpie. I used a fine black Sharpie to outline the iris and the whites of the eyes. I used a fine red Sharpie for the veins in the whites of the eyes. A clear Tamiya wash gave shine to the eyes, this also caused the red to smear slightly giving some depth to the eye.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I LIKE IT! Using the elastic cord for the lasso was a great idea. I also like the octopus paintscheme; especially the eyes. He looks very malevolent!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Lookin good!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nicely done! I've got one of these on the bench myself. Been fretting about how I'm going to do those stars.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Great work! Love how you did the rope.

If anyone needs a set of computer die-cut peel & stick vinyl white stars. Just PM me. I still have plenty instock.
Bob


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> Actually, those are custom made decals that I printed myself.



What aftermarket decal product did you use? I tried the Testor's inkjet paper system with limited success. Yours looks really professional. Great job! I have to say, this is a pretty neat model, but it takes a great builder to make it look *this* good. The model itself is only so-so looking, as far as old Aurora goes.

:wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> What aftermarket decal product did you use? I tried the Testor's inkjet paper system with limited success. Yours looks really professional. Great job! I have to say, this is a pretty neat model, but it takes a great builder to make it look *this* good. The model itself is only so-so looking, as far as old Aurora goes.
> 
> :wave:


Thanks, I spent very little time on this, if you don't count the weeks it spent on the shelf not being worked on. The only departure from an oob buildup was the lasso and the omission of the "energy bolts". Even though it photographed well with apparent shadows and high lights, the skin is actually all one color, no shading or highlights, that is all from the lighting that I used to photograph it. I am not very good with skin tones so on almost every figure kit I have done, the skin is all one color, no shading, no highlighting. Every time I try to do that, I am not happy with the results and wind up repainting. The only ones I have had success with is Frankenstien, Nosferatu, and several other monster kits where the skin is not true flesh tones.
I actually used the Testors decal film and I clearcoated it with Microscale Liquid Decal film applied with my airbrush. I too have had mixed results with the Testors decal paper, white seems to work better than the clear for me.


----------

